# Seattle Filmworks Film that expired in 1999



## danglybanger (May 26, 2007)

...I just shot up a roll or two, for some reason.

What should I expect? I've heard that no one can really develop this film properly... should I even try? Will I wind up with something fairly cool, subpar, or just ugly.

...what if it expired in 1998? :lmao:


----------



## Alpha (May 26, 2007)

It's re-spooled crappy 35mm movie film. Your best hope is to cross-process.


----------



## dinodan (May 26, 2007)

I shot it for a while back in the 80s. Gave it up after they destroyed some photos of a once-only family reunion in processing. The negs that I had stored have all turned to crap, with big blotches and discoloration.

My recommendation would be to throw it away.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 26, 2007)

It is ECN-II processing, most places that I know of that once processed it at reasonable price I thing have stopped doing so. Per google, Rocky Mountain seems to be the only place still processing it and they are not cheap. You could try Dale Labs but I don&#8217;t see it list on there website. 

http://www.dalelabs.com/
http://www.rockymountainfilm.com/ecn.htm


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 26, 2007)

I found a place http://www.thecamerashop.com

there price list
http://www.thecamerashop.com/downloads/110disc126seattle.pdf


----------



## digital flower (May 26, 2007)

dinodan said:


> My recommendation would be to throw it away.




:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DoubleExposureLtd (Mar 13, 2011)

ECN-2 / ECN-II / SFW-XL film is not "crappy" film.  It produces some of the highest-quality images available today.  Where else would one get a 50-speed negative film, a 500-speed tungsten-balanced film?

As for affordably-priced providers, most of what is on this thread is out of date.  Dale stopped processing SFW film in August 2009.  We would not recommend Rocky Mountain, and Film Rescure is quite expensive.

Our company, Double Exposure Ltd., Laboratory provides full service international mail order processing of ECN-2 / ECN-II (SFW-XL) C-41 and E-6 films.  We provide slides from negatives, optical prints, and low-, medium-, and high resolution digital scans and prints.  Scans can be available online, on Facebook, or via FTP the day of processing.


Prices for ECN-2 / ECN-II (SFW-XL) start at just $4.86 a roll.  We try to keep our prices comparable to what you'd expect for getting a regular roll of color negative dropped off at a professional lab with economy printing.


XXLtd. Lab
NE Ohio USA
XXLab.angelfire.com
DoubleExposureLtd@gmail.com
(440)238-1148


----------



## Alpha (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it's nice that you have a lab that can develop the stuff affordably, and I appreciate that you want to advertise your services here, but going around digging up very old threads in the interest of doing so is not cool. Try sponsoring a sub-section or buying a banner ad. Or if you want to feign participation in the actual discussion, at least give us the courtesy of being less conspicuous.


----------

